# Word Salad



## Anonymity (Jul 8, 2013)

When I speak out loud around other people I get scared that what I say will make no sense. Often after I say sentence out loud without thinking about it, my heart kind of drops and I have to think about what I just said to make sure it makes sense, and the people around me were able to understand it. It is like I have the tendencies of schizophrenic in this sense, but the difference is that schizophrenic's are not aware of their non sensible sentences.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Word_salad

Anyone else get like this?


----------



## sunshinita (Aug 13, 2013)

I have that sometimes but not all the time.


----------



## meltdowner (Jan 14, 2015)

I have this sometimes but keep in mind sometimes I feel like it doesnt make sense to me because my brain is not exactly working when it makes perfect sense to other people.


----------



## *Dreamer* (Feb 18, 2014)

Anonymity said:


> When I speak out loud around other people I get scared that what I say will make no sense. Often after I say sentence out loud without thinking about it, my heart kind of drops and I have to think about what I just said to make sure it makes sense, and the people around me were able to understand it. It is like I have the tendencies of schizophrenic in this sense, but the difference is that schizophrenic's are not aware of their non sensible sentences.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Word_salad
> 
> Anyone else get like this?


NO, you do not have any schizophrenia tendencies. Schizophrenia is a severe, dramatic, disorder.
*If people understand what you are saying there is no way you are speaking in a "word salad."*

Please people do not self-diagnose, or go searching the internet for terms that have nothing to do with anxiety or DP/DR, etc.

You may feel anxious, your mnd may seem to "act slower" and you may be so self-conscious that you really can't put thoughts together. THIS IS NOT SCHIZOPHRENIA or "word salad."


----------



## *Dreamer* (Feb 18, 2014)

Simple examples of word salad.

"Computers smelling bunny's talking deliciously today."

"I want to go to the store, the store, I store the big stuff there. I need paper newspapers. These are reading, ringing, rapping. Am I rapping or napping?"

Examples of word salad in psychosis. This also occurs in Alzheimer's and other brain disorders such as stroke.


----------



## Anonymity (Jul 8, 2013)

*Dreamer* said:


> Simple examples of word salad.
> 
> "Computers smelling bunny's talking deliciously today."
> 
> ...


I know I don't have schizophrenia or their symptoms. It just feels that what I am experiencing at times, is what I would imagine to be schizophrenia. Not understanding my own sentences that I speak, or having immediate comprehension of correct grammar and word formation, for example.


----------



## Alexes219 (Nov 12, 2014)

I feel like this when I'm especially bad, and I haven't slept or some other problem is worsening my DP (medication, lifestyle changes, ect.) I usually take note of how I feel every day to monitor my progress, and sometimes the effect of these days (despite the inability to focus or create coherent rational thoughts) leads me to write things like "Antique means AntiQUE which is anti what to history because it works like a circle or a cycle." I'm also unable to read or do basic arithmetic because letters and numbers start jumbling up and stop making sense to me, but I feel that this might be a separate issue away from DP on my part, so I'm not entirely sure its relevant.


----------

